# is it posible to redrill a 5x114.3 bbs rs to 4x100



## gticarlos2003 (Jan 19, 2005)

i just want to know if is possible to redrill a 5x114.3 to a 4x100, do i have to get the wholes filled and the redrill or is that impossible cuz that center whole is too big.
thanks for the help


----------



## running-on-vegetableoil (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: is it posible to redrill a 5x114.3 bbs rs to 4x100 (gticarlos2003)*

how big is your center bore?


----------



## gticarlos2003 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: is it posible to redrill a 5x114.3 bbs rs to 4x100 (running-on-vegetableoil)*

that idk let me find out


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: is it posible to redrill a 5x114.3 bbs rs to 4x100 (gticarlos2003)*

they'll probably need to be filled regardless of CB. those 2 patterns will overlaop, or be REALLY too close for comfort


----------



## gticarlos2003 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: is it posible to redrill a 5x114.3 bbs rs to 4x100 (freeze plug)*

pm'd


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: is it posible to redrill a 5x114.3 bbs rs to 4x100 (freeze plug)*

bringin this back up for an answer


----------



## ynvdizw124 (Feb 26, 2009)

Depends on the pad and center bore... If the pad is flat you're good...if not... you need to fill and re drill... If you wanted those to 5x112 you can insert them...


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ynvdizw124 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you're good.... Just machine a 5x100 bolt pattern between the 5x114.3.. It looks like you have enough space between the center bore and the holes but the machine shop should be able to tell you if they want to do it or not.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

cool, i havent picked up the wheels yet, just lookin for some input on what to do. thanks


----------



## ynvdizw124 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

how about you sell them to me if you don't make up your mind lmao... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

